# Mare's Leg



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Can anyone think of a good reason to own one besides the novelty? I'll admit that watching Zombieland got me and my brother curious, and then my dad told us how Steve McQueen used one on TV when my dad was a kid. Rossi and Puma both make production guns in this style.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve McQueen in the Bounty Hunter. Ooooops. Showing that age thing again. :O•-:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't recall seeing one on Zombieland, but they used one on Serenity. :O||: Would be a neat little gun to have.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG... a fellow SERENITY Fan!!!

Shiney! And now for some thrilling heroics...


-DallanC


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

lol Yes... Seeing the movie (again last night, actually), I am astonished that the Firefly series only last a season.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was watching Zombie Land last night thinking about that too!

Here is the company I always heard about:
http://www.maresleg.com/maresleg.htm

I didnt know that Rossi made them too.

Speaking of Rossi, have you seen the Circuit Judge rifle? It reminds me of those neat cattlemen's carbine rifles that are generally cap-and ball rifles
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... code=84107


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Its time to Nut up or Shut up!*


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dayum!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Dayum!


Brisco County Jr! Wow, I remember that show!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, the Firefly series, absolutely one of my favorites. Morena Baccarin was really hot in that series!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love SCI-Fi ... but there are a few series I've kindof gone overboard with and know a ton about, having watched the series many times and studied lots of behind the scenes info. In a few cases I've actually bought screen used costumes / props from the shows themselves! My "man-cave" is becoming rather nerdy and cool.

FireFly was a really great show but it had a tough time garnering an audience. I like others blame it on Fox's dumb-ass decision to show the episodes out of order! They started with Episode #3 first, then 1... then 2, 4 etc. Seriously though, who couldnt like a Space Western? Too bad props / costumes from the show are so uber expensive.

Oh, and if you havent seen it, this was one of the funniest TV show intros EVER, but only firefly fans will get it  




I also went overboard with the Battlestar Galactica series. Bought many props and a nice costume from that show when it ended. I have a BSG FN5.7 w/ grenade launcher pistol I am framing up this weekend actually.

Just started collecting Trek stuff, got my first costume reciently in fact.

Looking forward to the new BSG series Blood and Chrome. The tech and weaponry for the planned era should be rather interesting.

Wish they could bring back Firefly though... Many great actors and roles, and awesome quotes. I thought Jayne Cobb was hilarious in it: "You know what the chain of command is? Its the chain I beat you with until you realize who's in rutting command!"

Fun stuff!

-DallanC


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I love SCI-Fi ... but there are a few series I've kindof gone overboard with and know a ton about, having watched the series many times and studied lots of behind the scenes info. In a few cases I've actually bought screen used costumes / props from the shows themselves! My "man-cave" is becoming rather nerdy and cool.
> 
> FireFly was a really great show but it had a tough time garnering an audience. I like others blame it on Fox's dumb-ass decision to show the episodes out of order! They started with Episode #3 first, then 1... then 2, 4 etc. Seriously though, who couldnt like a Space Western? Too bad props / costumes from the show are so uber expensive.
> 
> ...


Jeeeez.... Are you going to get the Jacob werewolf costume from Twilight too? :roll: :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

lehi said:


> Jeeeez.... Are you going to get the Jacob werewolf costume from Twilight too? :roll: :lol:


LOL! I am proud to say I've never seen a single Twilight... and never will, so I still have my Man-Card. 

I didnt even know Jacob was a character in Twilight... so your knowledge of it far outstrips mine. If you do however, need a Jacob werewolf costume I can put you in contact with Bill Condon the current twilight director. Your wife might enjoy it 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh and to bring this back on the subject:










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wild Wild West, on wall:










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

T2:










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Magnificent 7










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in the west:










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Now tell me it wouldnt be cool to own one of these from a movie.


-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Once Upon a Time in the west:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hollywood... :roll:

What's pictured is a Winchester 1892 action but the shells in his belt appear to be 45-70 or possibly 38-55...neither of which can cycle through the short actioned '92.

Sorry Dallan, but I get tears in my eyes to see what someone has done to, IMO, one of the greatest rifles ever produced.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Now tell me it wouldnt be cool to own one of these from a movie.
> 
> -DallanC


It wouldn't be cool to own one of these from a movie.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

> It wouldn't be cool to own one of these from a movie.


Awww.... No love for DallinC. LOL


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, doesnt bother me in the slightest.

For ever person out there with a interest in something, theres a bunch of people that dislike or dont care about that interest. Doesnt matter if its sports, guns, cars, hunting, blondes etc etc. Pick a topic and you will find people that love it and people that hate it and people that dont care either way, its just life.

For me, I do think it would be really neat to own any one of John Waynes winchesters from any of his movies, or say the Quiggly Sharps (now in the NRA museum). Zero chance I ever could, but it would be interesting.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I saw Henry is now making two Mare's Leg models
http://www.henryrepeating.com/rifle-mares-leg.cfm


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Now I see no practical use for one of these. They are just a novelty and a toy. But............. one chambered in 22RF might be a FUN novelty/toy.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

An actual movie prop WOULD be awesome to own!


----------

